# Crypt ID please



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Need help in ID-ing some crypts...










































Cheers
Vincent


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I was hoping somebody else would take a stab at identifying these! Emersed crypts are always harder for me to identify, and smaller ones are harder than larger ones. 

The first one is difficullt because I think it is a young plant. It might be a young C. cordata. It might be one of the Sri Lankan plants---wendtii, etc. I'll make a guess that it is a cordata. 

The second one might be one of the C. x willisii varieties---a cross between C. parva and something else. it might be the old C. lucens. 

The third one might be C. undulata. It has reddsh veins on the leaves. 

The fourth looks similar, but without the red veins. One of the walkeri varieties? 

The fifth looks like an emerse grown C. wendtii. 

Grow them all submersed, and I will be able to come up with better guesses.


----------

